# P@P II/RCI trader units



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 30, 2022)

I just received a 2 bdrm RCI trade for P@P 2023.

Do you know if the II/RCI trader units at P@P are decent? I keep hearing stories about the tiered nice owner/dilapidated trader units at other DRI resorts. Does this apply to P@P?  

In what building and units will the II/RCI trader units likely be located?  Parking lot view? Garbage or roof HVAC view? Noise?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2022)

We usually get a view of the beautiful grounds, not of the ocean, first floor.  

I wouldn't mind an exchange into Point @ Poipu sometime.  Did you get it with an RCI ongoing search, or was it just sitting online?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 30, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We usually get a view of the beautiful grounds, not of the ocean, first floor.
> 
> I wouldn't mind an exchange into Point @ Poipu sometime.  Did you get it with an RCI ongoing search, or was it just sitting online?



Thank you Cindy. Good to know. It was a well-aged OGS with my HGVC points. I am very pleased we got a 2 bdrm.

Was the unit in good shape and well maintained? What star quality would you rate the unit?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thank you Cindy. Good to know. It was a well-aged OGS with my HGVC points. I am very pleased we got a 2 bdrm.
> 
> Was the unit in good shape and well maintained? What star quality would you rate the unit?


Last time we were there, it was beautiful, everything was brand new, and we drove by just about five weeks ago, and the lobby area is being redone.  It's always been one of the top resorts in RCI, in my opinion.  Well worth an exchange fee and the points you used for it.  You are going to love it.  Our fancy- hotel-lover daughter-in-law was thrilled with it.  The pools are nice, the units are decorated extremely well, and unlike Ka'anapali Beach, the noise is a non-issue, or at least it was for us during our stays.  There is no interior hallway.  I wouldn't stay at Ka'anapli Beach again, but I would grab an exchange at Point at Poipu in a heartbeat.


----------



## jrb916 (Jul 4, 2022)

We received a great view when we traded into P@P in March.  The unit had some wear but was still nice & led to a great spring break trip!!  We started with the attached view in building 10.  Due to a recent injury that limited mobility, we asked for a unit near the adult hot tub since that was where we planned to spend our time.  We moved after 1 night & were very happy overall.  The resort fees are ridiculous, but the price paid to spend a week in Hawaii.


----------

